
How not to suffer from ideologists when you're a pragmatic person? - shubhamjain
https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/36443/how-not-to-suffer-from-ideologists-when-youre-a-pragmatic-person
======
Annatar
"Pragmatists" in reality end implementing what I term vomit which then I have
to come back to and clean up after them. The problem with a "pragmatic"
solution is that it is misleading: it's quick and cheap in the short term, but
when one has to go make it scalable so that it is sustainable over the long
term, that's very expensive and also very demoralizing.

Of course solving the problem correctly so that the code can handle generic
cases is often much harder, but for my entire career I've argued that the sole
reason why we get paid is to suffer through this pain so that users wouldn't
have to, because that is why we are the specialists. It's our job, our
responsibility; we get paid to solve it correctly.

The quick and dirty "pragmatists" (which they aren't since long term such
solutions aren't sustainable) are the reason I've become so demoralized,
vitriolic and why I view IT, which I once dearly loved as nothing but a prison
sentence. Given the opportunity, I would jump ship.

